# Suche Foto/ Bauanleitung für Mehrfachbikeständer



## Sabo.g (13. September 2012)

Hi, ich weiß das der ein oder andere meint dies wäre nicht die richtige Kategorie für dieses Thema. Doch wo sonst bekommt man so viele Racer als Zielgruppe für einen Beitrag. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Foto / Bauanleitung für einen Bikeständer, an dem man mehrere Bikes mit dem Sattel einhängen kann. Ich habe diese Teile schon auf vielen 12 und 24h Rennen gesehen doch ein Foto habe ich leider nie gemacht. Google liefert fototechnisch leider nur sehr sehr wenig (oder ich hab den richtigen Suchbegriff bisher nicht gefunden) Ich möchte mir nun sollch ein Teil bauen/ bauen lassen und  wäre über jedes Foto bzw. Link hoch erfreut. Danke für euer Verständnis und eure Mithilfe.
MFG Sabo


----------



## KILROY (13. September 2012)

Zwei Holzkreuze und 'ne Eisenstange ? Meinst Du die Teile ?
Sowas würde ich frei nach handwerklicher Phantasie bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (13. September 2012)

ist doch eigentlich blos eine stange die auf zwei füßen steht.


----------



## terbu (13. September 2012)

Hiho Sabo.g,

sicher nicht genau das was du suchst, doch hier drei Bilder die zur Inspiration dienen könnten:















Also kleines Dankeschön erwarte ich das du mir für den Alfsee eine Platz auf dem neuen Fahrradständer reservierst. Aber nur wenn du dich nicht für Variante 1 entscheidest... ;-)


----------



## Thomas Sommer (15. September 2012)

http://www.keitrappers.nl/component/morfeoshow/view/1.html#5677135144980665153/5


----------



## grOObie (15. September 2012)

Ikea...


----------

